

Daggerfall: Now available for free - tom9729
http://www.bethblog.com/index.php/2009/07/09/daggerfall-now-available-for-free/

======
troygoode
If by "now" you mean July of 2009 - check the URL.

~~~
tom9729
Oops, didn't realize how old this was. I saw a link posted in the Amazon
forums for Skyrim and thought I'd share it here.

